# Post your picture!



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

What's your favorite picture of your horse, or you and your horse together? This can be of you riding or just with your horse. Please don't post mopre than 3! Here are my two favorites:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't have any with her because I'm always behind the camera. This is my favorite of her.

I think that first picture is adorable : )


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is me and my mare, Bella... The second picture is just her in her enormous stall (it's bigger than my living room and dining room combined lol)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is really hard for me to pick which ones that I like best.

I love all 3 of these.

Dobe, my big sweetie.









John. Even though I look terrible in this pic, he looks really sexy.









And Denny. It isn't so much that this is a great pic but it was the first time dragging calves for him and he did so good.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Me and my poo pie...


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

my first pony










my second horse!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Dash:










Lena:


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

I love these pictures and that fresian!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

this isnt a very good picture of me... a little blurry, but this is the very first time i ever met her ( when she arrived here from south dakota iwas on a conoe trip, haha it was when they had that really bad storm up near canmore)


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I love these pictures and that fresian!


friesian?? do you mean smrobs "John"?? if so, he is a percheron


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

This was my horse of 13 years. I lost him suddenly 3 years ago. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do










And this is my fav. of a horse I am riding now for the owner


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

EventingIsLovee said:


> I love these pictures and that fresian!





horseluver50 said:


> friesian?? do you mean smrobs "John"?? if so, he is a percheron


Haha, it's okay. I looked closely at the pic and he does look a little Fresian-y in it with how he is holding his head/neck.

And thank you EIL, I like him too .


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

This is me, and my old horse Jaybird.










Hotrod & I










Just Hotrodder by himself


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is me and my christmas boy last year








RUNNN!!!








I love his tail in this one


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks really mustang-y in this picture, and since I am part native American it is nice to know that our histories are intertwined! FAVORITE!









This picture really sums up Tom. I love the softness and depth in his eyes, he looks like that when we cuddle... I miss him already... Though I cannot get over his pathetic little forelock, makes his face look soo long...


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

This is Cody and I on his first ride at 3. I'm pretty happy after waiting 2 yrs. for this moment!








When we got Cody, they were taller, now look how he's grown! He's everybody's baby in our family, even though he's bigger than all of us!








Showing halter for the first time:


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Eeeek! You didn't mention in the title this was a challenge thread LOL...hmmm...

I really LOVE this one of Starlite....









And this one of Dream...










And of course, the girls & I.


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Aw those are great pictures! And Smrobs, I really did think it was a fresian, but either way, he's beautiful!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Miss Molly & Myself:









Molly's son Image and me:









Molly, Image and a rescued OTTB... and me:











My favorite picture though....? It has to be this one, naughty mare!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

scoutie- the best pony ever. i love this pic of us =]









gypsy- my baby =] i loveeee her









rhydian- i miss her like crazy, she is one of my favorite horses & will always be very special to me =]


----------

